# more pics



## LtlBtl (Jul 5, 2011)

Wish the pics were better.

 3 pint historical flasks. Pike's peak and 2 unembossed McCully.

 Nearly all bottles have been dug within 2 miles of home. Rest, less than 5. The flasks all found less than 1/2mile.


----------



## LtlBtl (Jul 5, 2011)

reverse


----------



## LtlBtl (Jul 5, 2011)

pike peak


----------



## LtlBtl (Jul 5, 2011)

eagle reverse

 looking forward to it getting cleaned.


----------

